# Apple TV 2 US



## Heatflayer (17 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

actuellement en voyage à NYC, j'ai évidemment pris le temps de visiter quelques Apple Store (malgré les travaux ...) ! :rateau:

En fait, je me tate à prendre une ATV2 ici, à 99$ + taxes ce qui reste largement en dessous du prix français. Sachant que je compte la prendre pour la jailbreaker et streamer du contenu d'un MBP et d'un iPad 1G, pensez vous que c'est une bonne idée ? 

J'attends vos réponses avec impatience !


----------



## Dramis (17 Juillet 2011)

Oui c'est une bonne idée.  Regarde pour te faire rembourser la taxe américaine vu que tu l'achète pour l'exporter.


----------



## Heatflayer (17 Juillet 2011)

Dramis a dit:


> Oui c'est une bonne idée.  Regarde pour te faire rembourser la taxe américaine vu que tu l'achète pour l'exporter.



Ah oui, c'est vrai qu'on peut faire ça ! Quelqu'un sait comment ça se passe ?


----------



## Rem64 (18 Juillet 2011)

Normalement, il faut porter la facture à la douane en sortant du territoire à l'aéroport.

Par contre renseigne toi car les produits électroniques ne sont pas soumis au taxes douanières (dans une certaine limite) pour les particuliers entre l'Europe et les US. Il se peut donc que tu ne puisses pas te faire rembourser la taxe aux US dans la mesure ou aucune taxe ne te sera exigée en France. Malgré tt cela reste un bon deal car taxe comprise tu en auras pour 108 ou 109$ soit dans les 76. Bien en dessous des 119 locaux (apple a une règle de 3 un peu bizarre...)


Apres il te faudra un adaptateur pour secteur US/EU ou un cable d'alim standard un fois rentré en France mais je pense rien t'apprendre! sur ce point !


----------



## Heatflayer (18 Juillet 2011)

Rem64 a dit:


> Malgré tt cela reste un bon deal car taxe comprise tu en auras pour 108 ou 109$ soit dans les 76. Bien en dessous des 119 locaux (apple a une règle de 3 un peu bizarre...)
> 
> 
> Apres il te faudra un adaptateur pour secteur US/EU ou un cable d'alim standard un fois rentré en France mais je pense rien t'apprendre! sur ce point !



Oui, c'est vrai que même avec les taxes je reste bien en dessous du prix français. Effectivement pour l'alim tu ne m'apprends rien, mais c'est toujours bien de se le faire rappeler 

Donc je peux l'acheter sans peur ? Je pourrais avoir accès au store Français après quelques réglages ?


----------



## Rem64 (18 Juillet 2011)

Normalement oui car le store dépend de ton compte itunes qui, s'il est calé sur le Français te dirigera vers le store Apple TV FR. Si tu as ouvert un compte itunes depuis les US en rentrant en France il te demandera si tu veux le régler sur le français. C'est ce qui m'était arrivé l'année dernière quand je suis rentré après plusieurs mois aux US.

J'ai aussi vérifié et tu peux choisir le store dans les menus de réglage de l'apple tv donc c bon!


----------



## iOStv (18 Juillet 2011)

Sinon il te reste les Apple TV refurb sur le store FR; elles sont à 99
Voici un lien : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/FC572FD/A?mco=MTA4Mjc0MjI

Have fun !


----------



## Heatflayer (19 Juillet 2011)

Après une visite au magnifique Apple Store Upper West Side, je suis désormais le propriétaire d'une Apple TV 2, payée un peu moins de 108U$D. On verra combien seront débités en euros de mon compte 

Merci pour vos conseils, je vous tiendrai au courant de la suite des choses ! (je suis pas spécialement pressé de rentrer )


----------



## Rem64 (19 Juillet 2011)

Ayant passé 1 an a NYC je te comprends.


----------

